# Joni Mitchell



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I've found a lot of classical listeners really like her work.. as for me, I'm a huge fan of the Dylan-Young-Joni-Waits school of songwriting, and _Blue_ is one of my favorite albums.

So, what do y'all think of her?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

her recording of 'house of the rising sun' is superb.

dj


----------



## Sr. Panza (Jan 19, 2008)

I especially love the song, The Last Time I Saw Richard. Excellent message through a beautiful song.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

In 30-odd years I've never tired of her first album, "Song To A Seagull". The singing, the imaginative and dramatic guitar playing, the literate lyrics, the tremendous melodies, the intelligence and focus, the way it all works: it's just great to hear. 
She may have become more "sophisticated"later, and stuff like "Hejira" is remarkable, but her debut is the one for me.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

"Song" is very good, however, even with all the hype, "Blue" is and always will be my favorite Joni album... it's the contrast between the slow, mournful piano songs and the more upbeats songs like "California" and "Carey".


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Give me her first and second albums any time. This lady with a voice more true gentle and pure than anyone I've heard; and her unorthodox guitar tunings. If ever I'm feeling frazzled I just play Sisotowbell Lane.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

You gotta love her use of the dulcimer- certainly not a typical rock/pop instrument in the late 60s/70s, though, like everything else, Joni handles it with great grace.


----------



## Sanctus493 (Mar 15, 2008)

david johnson said:


> her recording of 'house of the rising sun' is superb.
> 
> dj


 Which album is that on?! I love Joni Mitchell! "Blue" is my favourite album, I also love "Hejira" (awesome bass playing by Jaco Pastorius) and "Hissing Of Summer Lawns". I think "Don Juan's Reckless Daughter" is a very underrated album.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

beats me. i heard it on the radio...could've been live.

dj


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I love that video especially her slight laugh at the end.

I wonder where Lisa Kudrow got her inspration from for the Friends character Pheobe?


----------



## Sanctus493 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pianoforte said:


> I wonder where Lisa Kudrow got her inspration from for the Friends character Pheobe?


Haha true, but Joni Mitchell never wrote a song as awesome as "Smelly Cat"...


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I've found a lot of classical listeners really like her work.. as for me, I'm a huge fan of the Dylan-Young-Joni-Waits school of songwriting, and _Blue_ is one of my favorite albums.
> 
> So, what do y'all think of her?


They say she uses several unorthodox ways of guitar tuning.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Song to a Seagull, Clouds, Ladies of the Canyon, Blue, For the Roses, Court and Spark, The Hissing of Summer Lawns, Hejira - all those early albums are brilliant. Her albums since then are not of the same very high quality for me, but I keep on buying each new release because there are always some great moments on them.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Blue, definitely! Thanks for a reminder of this great musician and her music.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I like Joni a lot too. Like Gaston, mostly her albums late '60's-early '70's, but some nice 
moments after (I like 'Taming the Tiger' late one quite a bit). Her first 'Song to a Seagull' is probably my fave, followed by 'Court and Spark,' then 'Hejira.'

Ed


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

There is rumour that says that Dylans song "Tangled up in Blue" was about Joni's album 'Blue'.


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

I loved all her 'folksy' albums, and then her 'jazz' influenced stuff up until 'Don Juan's Reckless Daughter'...but precious little since. She is, as a songwriter, up there with the greats of popular music. I just wish she'd sit down just with a piano and an acoustic guitar and record some songs stripped to the bone like on the early albums.

This is just beautiful, and what a pure voice, anyone who can come up with the lyric "...the bed's too big, the frying pan's too wide..." can do no wrong for me!!!


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

how about the line:

_...and the sun poured in like butterscotch, and stuck to all my senses..._

(chelsea morning)


----------

